# Glass for Exo Terra 45x45x60



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all

I recently bought an exo terra of eBay but DHL *bad F word* up royally :censor: And it's not looking to promising for a refund.  

If the worst situation does come, does anyone know where I can buy some glass cheaply (3 sides of the tank and 1 door)

Thanks


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

its probably not worth buying any glass, you may just want to get a new one


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

Cheers... 100% not what I wanted to hear


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

sorry mate but its probably true


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

havign said that - i got some glass done - very cheap


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

where from? what sort of place was it?

That sounds like a stupid question but was it a windows specialist, glass blower (randomly plucked out of the air), viv maker? etc


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

So if you need to replace three sides and one door does that mean you only have one door left? If you paid by paypal go through them for your refund. Its the sellers job to make sure items are packed correctly so they dont get damaged in the post.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tombraider said:


> So if you need to replace three sides and one door does that mean you only have one door left? If you paid by paypal go through them for your refund. Its the sellers job to make sure items are packed correctly so they dont get damaged in the post.


 
yeah but saying that a lot of couriers do not offer insurance on glass items. did the seller state this to you? if the insurer doesnt offer insurance then a refund claim may be hard

i recieved an exo terra off someone off here and both doors and the back were smashed though it was actually packed amazingly well. luckily she gave me half my money back which was fab of her. this was agreed between the both of us as it came with some extra bits of equipment that i kept. i never got it fixed its just out on the balcony until i get to throw it. the couriers handled it that badly that the plastic frame was all cracked too so it wasnt fixable. hows the frame on yours?

look in your local phone but under glass cutters. i got 2 glass doors cut near us some 25" x 12" it was £5 for them or £9 for toughened which i thought was fantastic.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can't you replace the glass with mesh and make a mini flexarium for something like a pygmy cham?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> can't you replace the glass with mesh and make a mini flexarium for something like a pygmy cham?


 
you have to have a pigmy cham to go in it though if ya do that........ so do they? lol

hey meko, any response about the wii?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeez, with that amount of damage I wouldn't bother trying to repair it. So much time and effort you may as well chuck it and buy a new one.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> you have to have a pigmy cham to go in it though if ya do that........ so do they? lol
> 
> hey meko, any response about the wii?


 
nah she's picking a name out of the hat today but to be honest, with my luck i've no chance. I couldn't win an arse kicking competition with a 1 legged man and carrot.


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

The frame is actually still in good order so thats a nice thumbs up. 
I think if we can't get a DHL refund I will see what we can do about splitting the cost. Complete ballache but hey! 
Your glass cutter sounds like a bargin place... I have yell.com'd one place near me.  Wish there were more but hey, we shall see what price they give.



xxbeardieloversxx said:


> i recieved an exo terra off someone off here and both doors and the back were smashed though it was actually packed amazingly well. luckily she gave me half my money back which was fab of her. this was agreed between the both of us as it came with some extra bits of equipment that i kept. i never got it fixed its just out on the balcony until i get to throw it. the couriers handled it that badly that the plastic frame was all cracked too so it wasnt fixable. hows the frame on yours?
> 
> look in your local phone but under glass cutters. i got 2 glass doors cut near us some 25" x 12" it was £5 for them or £9 for toughened which i thought was fantastic.


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

lol..

I have just been to a glass place and they shut at 12:00 for xmas


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hya there
Im sorry to say but DHL dont cover glass, im the person beardielover got the exo terra of and it was sent by DHL.I spent 3 hours packing it up to be sent didnt think it could be smashed with the amount of packaging but it was! I didnt even bother with a claim because they are so unhelpful and i knew I was going to get know where


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wish I had read this sooner.

I work for DHL within the aviation sector. I'd guess this was sent via DHL express and I could've sorted you a few numbers to call for damages and claims but they finished today at 14:00 and I don't think they'll be back until after crimbo now.

Where was it sent from so I can see what service center it passed through and the shipment number to see the route.

PM me rather than post on the general forum.

I can't guarantee you'll get a refund but packages / items usually are insured, I just don't know about glass.

The least I could do is get you a number or 2.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Call a few local glaziers. Take the exo terra in and see what they can do. I'd fix t if it were possible. Shame to waste it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

vicky1804 said:


> Hya there
> Im sorry to say but DHL dont cover glass, im the person beardielover got the exo terra of and it was sent by DHL.I spent 3 hours packing it up to be sent didnt think it could be smashed with the amount of packaging but it was! I didnt even bother with a claim because they are so unhelpful and i knew I was going to get know where


yeah vicky <<hiya hun,::Waves::>> did all she could to sort out something with dhl but they were just pr*cks. she had even packed the thing with bags of air!!! god knows where youd get bags of air from lol so it was all secure.....obviously dhl thought it would be good to play footie with it or something it was really bad


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

hehe... yeah. 
I could also make it an all new size too.. i.e. 45 x 45 x 90 but thats not going to happen. 
Also I got it wrong... I need 2 sides and 1 door, not 3 sides. 

Will have to wait until after the holiday period now though.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Its a real shame that happened.. that one of the risks with courier though isnt it 

I recenlty got an exo terra same size in ebay but was lucky it was local to me so i collected it! paid under 40quid for it which i thought was good, you pay much for yours?


----------

